

Uber Drivers Annual Income? - ralank

Just got out of ride with Uber driver that claimed the average SF driver earned $120k last year...is that real?<p>If so, why aren&#x27;t there more doing it?
======
adotjdotr
Yes avg drivers gross billings are north of $100k. Issue is Uber needs to
quality check drivers are legit, registered and qualified. There isn't a HUGE
amount of drivers who are actually able to fit into this profile.

Uber are taking more measures to get more drivers on the system esp with the
recent JV financing deal with Toyota to create 100,000 more uber/self-employed
drivers.

